# Algonquin College Interviews a Recruit



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

Hey all,

my friend in journalism at Algonquin College who has involvment with the school's campus newspaper has asked to interview me. The paper is running a story about recruits in the forces, and since she knows I'm one of them she has told one of her "reporters" to speak with to me. I am not sure what stance the college's paper has on the forces, or any military-related issues. I'm a little weary concerning that issue. I don't want my words taken out of context so they can push their agenda.

However, I see this as a good opportunity to get some good press on the forces, so maybe I can get some good stuff out. Any pointers, anyone?


----------



## spud (2 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> my friend in journalism at Algonquin College who has involvment with the school's campus newspaper has asked to interview me. The paper is running a story about recruits in the forces, and since she knows I'm one of them she has told one of her "reporters" to speak with to me. I am not sure what stance the college's paper has on the forces, or any military-related issues. I'm a little weary concerning that issue. I don't want my words taken out of context so they can push their agenda.
> 
> However, I see this as a good opportunity to get some good press on the forces, so maybe I can get some good stuff out. Any pointers, anyone?



I am not aware of your situation; however, if you are serving in any capacity I would clear it with my COC first before I uttered a single sentence. And I would tread carefully. 

potato


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Nov 2006)

Being that I'm at uOttawa in our great nations capital not too far away from Algonquin, I can tell you that in my experience that there is a large contingent of far left leaning students at every post-secondary instituion that I've interacted with in Ottawa, and it is well known that universities are pillars of leftist thought.

My point being , by all means clear it with the powers that be and do the interview, but do be careful, I have seen some absolutely ridiculous claims stated by some of my zealous colleagues.. just make sure you aren't being used.

At the same time, I also have been noticing a change in the way my fellow students, and friends are viewing the CF... alot more positive.. and I've gotten alot more interest and acceptance when I discuss the CF. I've of course been talking to them about it.. and my girlfriend wants me to join the reserves for this summer, because she says " i know you will love it, I see the look you get when they go by in uniform" to which I had to laugh because it's a good thing she is right on.. otherwise she might be concerned as to why I'm looking longely after people in the service.. haha.


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the words of advice. I never though to clear it with my CoC, which I definitely should have.
I'll let you know what happens, if anything.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2006)

Quite often there is at least one news article broadcast on CJOH (CTV) in Ottawa, on their 'News at Six', that is a project of the Algonquin School of Journalism.


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

Oh jeese, thanks for the head's-up.
I'll clear it with my CoC tonight on parade.

I'd like to do the interview, but I won't do it if they're just using it for some anti-military/anti-Afghanistan angle.


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Nov 2006)

Having dealt with with being interviewed by univeristy/college papers. Tape the interivew yourself just in case some editing has been done for the final project. "Once burnt twice shy"

VP


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Oh jeese, thanks for the head's-up.
> I'll clear it with my CoC tonight on parade.
> 
> I'd like to do the interview, but I won't do it if they're just using it for some anti-military/anti-Afghanistan angle.



Rice, if your CoC is going to be sticklers about it, let me know, and I'll help you draft up a memorandum.


----------



## navymich (4 Nov 2006)

Rice, you might even see if the interviewer will give you a list of the questions that they are going to ask so you can have responses ready with no surprises, and also so you can run both the questions and answers through your CoC.

And Des?  About the memo you're going to help with?  Well, you know where to find me.... ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> And Des?  About the memo you're going to help with?  Well, you know where to find me.... ;D



LOL, thanks Mich. I am a master of the memo, but it's nice to know you're there  

I've actually got an automated military memo writer file now. Fill in the file number, to, info, etc, and it practically writes itself in the proper format.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2006)

Also, if the reporter refuses to give a list of questions (something they tell them to do in some journalism schools), ask at least for an idea of what areas they're going to cover.

+100 to 3rd Herd on the recording the interview so you have your own version

If the CF is anything like the part of the federal gov't I work for, I would be surprised if a PAff person somewhere in your organization doesn't already have some pre-written messaging to use in situations like this - don't be afraid to ask.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion 3rd Herd. Will definitely take that into account.

Des, my CoC just told me to phone them once I had the article's angle/focus and then they'll decide after that. Though I am going to ask the interviewer if I can get the questions ahead of time so I can draft up some answers, I'm terrible at making on-the-spot responses without sounding inarticulate and a mouth-breather (which some might argue I am anyways ).

This is what I have been told so far, and I have a pretty good idea of what to expect, I *think*.


			
				newsperson who wants to interview me said:
			
		

> >In my story angle I'll be trying to understand
> > how the college experience and career plans for a recruit like
> > yourself are different from that of a non-recruit. I'm also
> > interested in your
> ...



Now I just need to get me a recorder..., Des you have one I can borrow, by chance?


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Nov 2006)

The reporter's given me a few details about the question that are being considered:

- does your family have a military background?
- how does being a recruit make your life as an Algonquin student different than a non-recruit?
- as a new recruit, how do you view the Canadian military's role in the world?
- how does the possibility of fighting in Afghanistan make you feel as a new recruit?

Apparently those are just some of the questions, and the rest "have not been formulated yet". Should be interesting.


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

Rice,

Here's the guidelines for you. Someone in your Chain of Command should be able to provide you with the hard copy of these.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Nov 2006)

If you do the interview, take a tape recorder and make your own recording of what is being said.  That way you have backup in case the reporter or editor decide to play with your words.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Quite often there is at least one news article broadcast on CJOH (CTV) in Ottawa, on their 'News at Six', that is a project of the Algonquin School of Journalism.



Guess I should make a correction or addition.  It is quite often a report from the Carlton School of Journalism.


----------



## Blakey (6 Nov 2006)

I don't know how well you know this friend but, beware of the bait and trap.


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Nov 2006)

So looks like I'll be doing the interview tomorrow sometime around 1. I'm getting a tape-recorder from my dad, just in case Mr. Journalist decides to play with my words.
I've never liked journalists much, so PB&J, I hear your advice. 

I feel a little uncomfortable, but mainly because I've never been interviewed for anything. So long as I stay in my lanes and watch myself I think it will go well. 

- as a new recruit, how do you view the Canadian military's role in the world? --> What the hell is that supposed to mean? How I "view" our role doesn't change what it actually is. Is my "view" supposed to change after I'm no longer a recruit? I don't know how to answer this question. I guess you could say I think its a very positive role. But how far can I really answer this question without steering outside my lanes?
- how does the possibility of fighting in Afghanistan make you feel as a new recruit? --> Its exactly that, a possibility. Lots of things are possible. It really doesn't change my stance on being in the reserves. I joined the reserves, the infantry, knowing that it was quite possible, and maybe even likely. It is what I am being trained to do: fight. Am I even allowed by the guidelines to answer this question?

If anyone has any more tips or pointers for any of these questions, feel free to send them my way. I'm just not too sure how to answer some of these, and I will be guarding my tongue closely, as I realize that it will be easy to swerve into other lanes.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

Just remember this:  As a Reservist you are not 'obliged' to go to Afghanistan, 'YOU MUST VOLUNTEER'.  Hopefully by stressing that, you will kill several birds with one stone.  You will set the media straight and also point out the fallacies that they are perpetuating with their darling little "Canadian War Resister".


----------



## Wookilar (6 Nov 2006)

Rice,

Some of the trickier questions are the policy ones. You are entitled to your own opinion, but it is not our place to publicly agree or disagree with official government policy. That "can" get you in a heap of trouble with your CoC.

I think George has it right, try to stick with the "volunteer" aspect as much as possible. Don't be a broken record, but try to steer away from the questions that want you to directly comment on official policy.

Give your PAffO (PAO, now) a call. Or any PAffO. Tell them who and what and they can give you some quick tips on specific questions.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Nov 2006)

Rice,

try to remember to stay relaxed...Think about your answers, not too long, but don't just blurt them out, especially if they throw you a curveball.

Don't let them push you into a corner. If you feel yourself getting defensive, they're not understanding you, or they're pushing to hear what they want to hear. If you feel that happening, get them to move to a new set of questions.

Try to stay away from the political, and criticism of government. Don't say anything like "The army doesn't let me talk about things like that", but let them know you don't have anything to say about that.

Only talk about your own experience, or things that you know personally. If they press you, let them know, "I'm new to the military, so I haven't learned that yet" make it a joke even.

You'll do fine. Just don't hit the Ob before the interview to "calm your nerves"


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Nov 2006)

Oh the Ob, many a good time to go round there...
While a few pints between classes may *seem* like a good idea, turns out it really isn't...
Pfffffft, not like that ever stopped me.  :blotto:

Anyways, these are good pointers. I will keep them in mind. I already cleared the interview with my CoC, so there are no surprises coming their way anytime soon. The interview is for an article, it is not being video-recorded. So even if they did take my words out of context, I'm not too sure what I'd even be able to do about it. Maybe wave my arms around and yell?

Though, if there is a question I can't/don't want to answer, what do I say? "No Comment"? Or something more like "I do not want to comment on that?"


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

I don't have enough knowledge of that area to give an informed opinion

That question doesn't fall within the boundaries of my knowledge of the military

and then refer to the Paffo

just my thought


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Nov 2006)

Just as a last question before I do the interview: How do I find out who the PAffo I would want to refer be?


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

If a unit does not have a PAFFO, then usually the Adjt or the Admin O fill the role.


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Nov 2006)

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## Remius (7 Nov 2006)

Algonquin College has never impressed me with their "policies" toward the military.  At a recruiting event, The Ch of O weren't allowed to put up their posters because they had a C-7 and a C-9 being carried by soldiers in an "agressive manner" and the GGFG Ceremonial Guard posters had bayonnets on their weapons (apparently that was offensive).  I also know of two cases where reservists were denied exam defferrals, thus preventing them from participating in Rememberance Day ceremonies.  The teachers didn't care what it was for.

Maybe things have changed, and the student newspaper is obviously not the school admin.  But I guess you'll see...


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Nov 2006)

So far my profs have been very understanding in terms of my responsibilities. I had to miss a couple of labs a few weeks ago when I was getting kitted out. When I told my prof about this he said (these are his words) "well I think serving your country might be a bit more important than a lab". My other prof granted me a free abscence from my lab so long as I had a note signed/written by my CoC.

Everyone has a different perspective on the military. Though as for deferrals, I don't think profs get to sign those, they have to be approved by the uppers (Program Chair or Program Co-ordinator). And once again, whether or not they'd grant the deferral comes down to their view of the military.


PS: The access lab I'm posting in has lots more ladies than the one downstairs. Sweet 8)


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Nov 2006)

So the interview was over. The guy did stick to the questions he outlined when he emailed me, and I have a recording just incase he decides to tailor my words to make him a fancy suit.

I'll go through the recording when I get home and give you guys a summary of what was said. He was reasonable and I think I stayed away from anything I shouldn't have answered.


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Nov 2006)

Alright, here's the update:
the reporter, I guess, didn't like the fuel I was feeding him, so nothing of what I said ended up in the article.

Case closed, meeting adjourned.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Nov 2006)

Update part deux: Apparently I'm blind or stupid and missed the article that I was supposed to be in. It did happen, and the paper has published my interview. As soon as I have a copy (which I will shortly) I will update this, again.

Update: Ok so here it is. Keep in mind he did cut out some of my better-said stuff, and did ask me a few yes or no questions in here that *sort* of twist a littttle bit. Also, regarding the PT, I just told him some of the stuff we did, I don't recall saying that carrying people and long runs were featured activities, but it is some of the stuff we have done.
(Fair dealings act blah blah blah)



> *Overseas fighting a concern for students today*
> By Thierry Black
> 
> The Canadian military said on Oct. 25 that it is short of personnel in Afghanistan and is looking for ways to prevent another combat rotation for the troops stationed there.
> ...


----------



## BKells (20 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> *ideally*, he would like to serve with Canadian forces in a UN sanctioned peacekeeping mission, where he said our Forces have a good track record.



I see..

Lucas, you don't know the meaning of the term "grey man", do you?

Learn it and live by it.


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Nov 2006)

The guy asked me for an interview, the C of C ok'd it, I said why the hell not.
Keep in mind I'm a recruit and still don't know anything, remember? Not yet, anyways.
Also keep in mind that when he asked me if I'd do UN sanctioned peacekeeping I said I would consider it, so half of this is what he said, half of it is what I ...tried to say. Heh.

Anyways point is no harm done, I don't think. I also let him know I was a recruit before he interviewed me and that I really didn't have very much expertise in what he was asking about. He didn't seem to mind.


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> The guy asked me for an interview, the C of C ok'd it, I said why the hell not.
> Keep in mind I'm a recruit and still don't know anything, remember? Not yet, anyways.
> Also keep in mind that when he asked me if I'd do UN sanctioned peacekeeping I said I would consider it, so half of this is what he said, half of it is what I ...tried to say. Heh.
> 
> Anyways point is no harm done, I don't think. I also let him know I was a recruit before he interviewed me and that I really didn't have very much expertise in what he was asking about. He didn't seem to mind.



So, now you also have the option of a Letter to the Editor....to correct whatever the reporter got wrong or misinterpreted.

Vern


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Nov 2006)

Naw, nothing really worth mentioning. What he reported I did say. I'm not concerned because there's nothing worth being concerned about. The only part I would have liked to see worded a little differently is the part where I said I can't go against my will because it implies I am not willing to go overseas. I said something more along the lines of "In the reserves, overseas taskings are voluntary. I don't have to do anything against my will." So he didn't really take it out of context, but it was a little edited. But he did mention it in the previous sentence anyways.

Overall I'd say I'm happy with the results. Though all the military types can tell by what I say that I'm such a newbie. But that's the way it is until I get some more experience under my belt.


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

Rice

You did fine.  You did good.

Don't second guess, don't beat yourself up.

Good job.


----------



## BKells (21 Nov 2006)

The questions he asked you seem more like something you would ask an experienced soldier.

If he wanted to do a focus piece on recruits in the army, he should have asked questions more along the lines of why you joined, what's your motivation, what are your career goals, etc.


----------



## pbi (22 Nov 2006)

You did fine on your first time out. Congratulations. That wasn't so bad, was it?. None of us, not even the CDS, has any control over what finally gets published. Not even the reporter controls that: it's up to the Editors. That said, IMHO it's 100 times a better thing that we are the ones out there informing the public and the media, vice the "usual suspects" whose names shall not be mentioned, but who seem to pop up whenever the CF leaves an info vacuum.

If you do decide to challenge this piece in your school paper or any article in a journal, the letter to the Editor is the way to go. I've written a few and I'd  be happy to help you out.

Cheers


----------

